# Job centre



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

In the inverness job centre a man sees a vacancy 4 a gynaecologists assistant, he asks for details and is thrilled to learn that the duties are to prepare the ladies as follows 
1 remove underwear
2 Wash and shave the ladies nether regions
3 Massage oil on shaved areas

Salary Â£55000 per anum. 
Wow he said i would like to apply , he is told to go to plymouth, oh why is that ? , is that where the job is based he asks, No , thats where the fucking queue ends :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## TEB1 (Jan 21, 2008)

what if they are so fat :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TEB1 said:


> what if they are so fat :x


They you have to work overtime  :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

lol :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------

